# Selling my 7Dmk2 for the 1Dx



## Vincwat (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am the lucky owner of a 5D3 and a 7D2. I bought the 7D2 last year as most of the time I do wildlife photography. The 5D3 replaced 2 years ago my 7D. I have never been very happy with the results of my 7D2 and the Sigma 150-600 Sport lens. Because of that, during my trip to Namibia last year I even used the 150-600 on the 5D3 and my 70-200 f2,8 on the 7D2. When I am not shooting wildlife I use the 5D3 all the time.

In Europe nowadays, I can afford buying the 1Dx as its price has decreased.

I am afraid to loose the crop factor of the 7D2 because here in Belgium getting close to wildlife is a challenge. I am also afraid to invest so much money on a camera. But I know that i would not be disappointed by the IQ.
Maybe I should wait for the 5D4 that will certainly come close to the 1Dx in terms of IQ and offer a small bump in burst performance.

What are your opinions and thoughts? Anyone has used the 1Dx with the Sigma 150-600S ??

Thanks

Vincent


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 4, 2016)

I own both the 7D2 and the 1DX.
Before you decide I would suggest that you try your 7D2 on another lens as I have found the IQ to be pretty good. I wouldn't worry too much about the loss of the 1.6 crop factor as the 1DX will stand far more cropping than the 7D2 - you will lose some "Reach" but probably not as much as you may think!
The 1DX is certainly a better camera than the 7D2 and so it should be at the price! With the provisos of a slight loss of reach and a significant increase in weight the 1DX is superior in all respects. I would also consider selling the 5D3 as well unless you have a specific need for a lighter body you won't be using it much if you get the 1DX.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Apr 7, 2016)

let me guess you have AF problems like some 7D2 users have?
i have had the problem also doing hard resets and using different lenses 
my keeper rate is 55-60% when im shooting id love too have 65% but hey some of the units where bad only real way too fix or solve the problem is send it in too be recalibrated or buy newer model that has the AF problems fixed


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 7, 2016)

Why not sell the 5Diii too and get the 1DXii. That's what I'm doing. My experience with the 7Dii was not positive and I can't afford two bodies, so the 5Diii goes as well.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Apr 7, 2016)

I am not sure I understand. You bought the 6D and not sure if your prefer it over a APS-C body. Since you are the one using it, it would seem you are in the best position to find out if you want to keep it.


----------



## Greatland (Apr 7, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Why not sell the 5Diii too and get the 1DXii. That's what I'm doing. My experience with the 7Dii was not positive and I can't afford two bodies, so the 5Diii goes as well.


Excellent advice!!!!!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2016)

Sell the Sigma 150-600mm and get the 100-400mm II. All the 150-600 lenses have very poor MTFs at 600mm on crop, at less than 0.5.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Sell the Sigma 150-600mm and get the 100-400mm II. All the 150-600 lenses have very poor MTFs at 600mm on crop, at less than 0.5.



Same thing I thought when I read the post. Get better glass. 
Personally I might not go for the 100-400mm II, I would probably go for a used 500mm F/4 I. It would be about the same price as the 1Dx.

Either way, in this case better glass.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 7, 2016)

Greatland said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Why not sell the 5Diii too and get the 1DXii. That's what I'm doing. My experience with the 7Dii was not positive and I can't afford two bodies, so the 5Diii goes as well.
> ...



Yes! That and invest in "L" glass.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 7, 2016)

Personally I would sell the 5DIII and keep the 7D II. There is nothing aside from silent shutter that the 5DIII offers over the IDx. Keeping the 7D II gives you more flexibility.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 7, 2016)

Cheap glass on a pretty decent body, blames the body...

Get better glass, it will improve your IQ more than putting the 150-600 on a 1Dx.


----------



## Alex_M (Apr 7, 2016)

same lens on FF vs crop comparison:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=963&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=972&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0

As you can see quite a bit of a difference in IQ there.

and to be fair, Sigma 150 600 S performs better than Canon 100-400 II at 600mm on FF sensor body (across the frame):

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=978&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=7&API=2&LensComp=972&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=2



j-nord said:


> Cheap glass on a pretty decent body, blames the body...
> 
> 
> 
> Get better glass, it will improve your IQ more than putting the 150-600 on a 1Dx.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 7, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> same lens on FF vs crop comparison:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=963&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=972&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0
> 
> ...



Ignoring the fact that I never mentioned the 100-400ii, by many accounts you can get similar or better results just cropping the 100-400ii to 600. If you can afford a 1DX, why not instead look at a 300 2.8, 400 f4 DO, or sigma 120-300 2.8?


----------



## Alex_M (Apr 7, 2016)

Sigma 120 300 2.8 S is definitely non-option as I own one. I can get to 420mm with x1.4 tele converter attached. the lens needs to be stopped down to F5.6 in order to cmpensate for the sharpness loss. I have tried x2.0 tele converter and the resulting image was not sharp enough for me to consider this combination as a viable option. 


j-nord said:


> Ignoring the fact that I never mentioned the 100-400ii, by many accounts you can get similar or better results just cropping the 100-400ii to 600. If you can afford a 1DX, why not instead look at a 300 2.8, 400 f4 DO, or sigma 120-300 2.8?


----------



## j-nord (Apr 7, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> Sigma 120 300 2.8 S is definitely non-option as I own one. I can get to 420mm with x1.4 tele converter attached. the lens needs to be stopped down to F5.6 in order to cmpensate for the sharpness loss. I have tried x2.0 tele converter and the resulting image was not sharp enough for me to consider this combination as a viable option.
> 
> 
> j-nord said:
> ...


What Is the OP shooting? What are their requirements? How about a 500 f4 IS mkI off ebay?


----------



## J.R. (Apr 7, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Why not sell the 5Diii too and get the 1DXii.



+1 on the 1DX2 instead of the 1DX1. 

Personally, I've sold the 6D and the 7D2 will be gone the day I get the 1DX2. To me, the 1DX2 will AF with a lot many AF points at f/8 with the 1.4x extender attached to the 100-400 II. So I'll regain the 1.4x reach with the extender, lose out on 1 aperture stop but have the excellent high ISO performance of the 1DX2 as cover. There may be a flaw in my plan but I'm looking forward to the 1DX2. 

I would have happily let go of my 5D3 as well but I need 2 cameras. The environment I shoot in does not allow me to change lenses without skipping a heartbeat.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 7, 2016)

Im in the same fortunate position with having the 5DMKIII and the 7DMKII.

I bought the 7DMKII with the 150-600mm Tammy and it was a poor combo on the 7DMKII and the 5DMKIII so I bought the 100-400mm MKII and a 1.4 and honestly the 7DMKII its a beast combination. I have just traveled africa for 2 months and the 5DMKIII has sat with a wide and the 7D with the 100-400mm. I shot over 18000 shots in africa alone with it I'm on a 4 month trip.

Infact I love the 7DMKII I find its IQ excellent and it has less colour noise than the 5D and it feels so fast and responsive.

If you are going to use fast bodies get some better glass the 150-600s are great for reach but thats about it in my experience. The AF is so lacking especially on the Sigmas simply because it goes past F5.6 at 380ish mm so its technically outside the AF system at 400mm and above at F6.3, with slow moving subjects they are fine but if there is any movement forget about it. Its even softer on crop its much better on a FF body but I didn't find it worth keeping the IQ is so similar across the board of the 150-600mm out there and the 100-400mm is sharper on a 7D than the 150-600mm on a 5D at 600 with the 7 you also get the extra 40mm with 640mm. The 100-400 is in a different category IMO and its lighter too so a more compact set up.

The 100-400mm is an insane combo just love it I've been shooting Uganda Gorillas up to 6400ISO with it and love it. Heres a few shots. These are all wild animals in national parks and mostly no cropping so also shows how close you can get with the combo. Most of the time I had too much lens with this combo.

The images are compressed with fb unfortunately I haven't had much internet to post them to flickr and felt compelled to reply to this thread.



























Currently traveling across Indonesia and went see the Orangutans about 3 weeks ago.











Its been absolutely phenomenal for me, even the ISO i find incredible for a crop camera feels like it can keep up with the 5D until about 4000 and still perform up to 6400 with beautiful results all the apes are at 4000-6400 above.

With the 100-400 +1.4 and both 5D and 7D I have 100mm-860mm with super sharp images the tele even works well with the 7D but I have mostly left it bare on the 7D where it is a 160-640mm and I have only twice wanted more, one was a leopard in a tree in the Serengeti and a black rhino in the distance in Etosha but over 600mm you struggle with the heat rising anyway so the tele was useless.

Its a serious combo and the lightest you will get with 10fps. It amazes me the amount of people who don't like the 7DMKII I use my gear hard and shoot in the most relentless environments and it just never lets me down and the IQ speed and overall quality just keep blowing me away. The 5D feels like an old camera in comparison I just hope canon adds more F8 focus points with a firmware on the 7D and it will be almost perfect. I haven't been let down with DR as you can see in the above images its extremely difficult in rainforests with such hard light and shadow areas because of the canopies.

The 1DX is a natural progression but its too heavy and too big, my travel gear is like 12kg inside and Fstop Loka (really lightweight at like 1.2kgs) with an 11" MBA, charger, 3 HDDs and a bag of cables, 5+7D 24-105, 100-400mm, 1.4x, 16-35mm F2.8, 4 batteries +chargers, black rapid strap and thats my day bag/carry on I also have a 22kg bag with all the rest of my clothes etc. Been on the road for 3 months now and I would not want any more weight with me.

Big whites sound like the solution to all problems but in the real world for most people they just aren't, especially if your traveling longer than 2 weeks and don't have a porter to carry your bag. If your on a specific photography holiday and feel the need to spend 5k+ for that benefit with pros showing you what to do and with the vehicle rigged up with mounts then fine. I decided to backpacking instead of photo tour and everyone I've seen using them has struggled with their size, then there is worry with traveling with them with size and weight. I saw an asian man trying to use the nikon equivalent and it was comical it was bigger than him and watching him struggling carrying it I felt sorry for him.

Try using one in a safari vehicle with 4 other people in it, 500mm are almost the width of a defender/landcrusier with a body attached. I had another guy in a vehicle with me with a 500mm he was so frustrated and my images are more compelling because the lens was small and easy to use and the benefit of a zoom. By the time he got in position the moment was gone. 

Most of the time on safari you don't really have the time to sit and wait for the moment to unfurl because it can take hours so you have to try and get what you can when it happens.

Also try treking through Biwindi rainforest trying to find gorillas that like being on 45deg inclines we hiked 6 hours in 40+deg C to find them and with a lens and camera combo like a 1D and 500mm which weighs roughly 6-7kg and using a machete to hack your way through, its really really hard work.

Just my opinion anyway, everyone is different and has different needs.

Hope that helps.

If you want to have a look at a few more just follow the link to my FB page where I have posted the images I've had time to edit/post.

https://www.facebook.com/tomscottphotographycumbria


----------



## J.R. (Apr 7, 2016)

Some very nice images you have there tomscott


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 7, 2016)

tomscott said:


> Im in the same fortunate position with having the 5DMKIII and the 7DMKII.
> 
> I bought the 7DMKII with the 150-600mm Tammy and it was a poor combo on the 7DMKII and the 5DMKIII so I bought the 100-400mm MKII and a 1.4 and honestly the 7DMKII its a beast combination. I have just traveled africa for 2 months and the 5DMKIII has sat with a wide and the 7D with the 100-400mm. I shot over 18000 shots in africa alone with it I'm on a 4 month trip.
> 
> ...


Fantastic photos Tom. Sounds like the trip of a lifetime.
On the 7Dii, I guess we all have different experiences. I also took mine to Africa last year and found it was good when it worked but I just wasn't happy with the consistency and the AI servo was very unreliable. I also found it very noisy above 2,000 ISO both on safari and back home shooting sports (compared to the 5Diii).
Anyway, we'll see what the 1DXii brings.
Cheers and safe travels.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for the kind comments.

Maybe your copy isn't performing properly? Ive heard and seen examples of a few 7DMKIIs having focus issues but if I'm completely honest (just checked the shutter count) 23000 images in 3 months it may have dropped 10% and its always in AF servo but I have set up my own preferences to control how it AFs for how I shoot. So I'm over the moon with it even shooting at 10fps constantly it just doesn't drop.

Jungle environments are the most difficult with the AF systems getting confused with leafs infront of subjects etc but even in these backlit situations shooting into the canopy its been amazing. I've been over the moon with it and the spread of points just such a fantastic tool. The 5D has been put aside, I shoot weddings events and motorsport for a living in England and had my 5D since launch and its shot well over 250k and its taken a back seat for anything but daily documentation and landscapes on this trip I still love it but the 7D has so many nice modern features it makes the 5D feel slow and antiquated. I'm desperate for a new 5D anyway its such a wreck the mode dial has no top dial, most of the paint is missing, bumps in the magnesium, deed scrapes from falling tripods, the rubber is missing in places the rear control wheel is a bit temperamental but it still works and produces good images. Im looking forward to Augusts announcement.

Were these files pushed hard at 2000ISO? I wasn't expecting it to be better than the 5D but the tech has moved on leaps compared to the 7D classic. I don't hesitate using it at 6400 and cap my 5D at 6400 usually. As long as the exposure is needed, if you have the light then the ISO looks great at higher ISO but if your shooting in poor light even the 5D looks poor so it depends on the situation and the 5D has such poor colour noise control at high ISO drives me insane and the 7D hasn't got this problem at all never touch the colour noise controls in lightroom with it but the 5D needs to be pushed hard which annoys me. At the end of the day ISO isn't an answer to having no light so working around it is the answer.

Of corse it could be better and the 80d files have shown this even makes the 5D look poor in the shadow department but I've found it to be an invaluable tool so far. Also the weather sealing I've had in rainy season pretty much the whole time and its been absolutely soaked with the 100-400mm on in what I would believe are red warning situations at home and it has performed flawlessly.

Cant wait to get back and get it onto the track this season and give it a spin.


----------



## Vincwat (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello, 

Thank you everyone for your replies! This thread really picked up last night.
I am away from home and i will check the links you sent me as soon as I am back.
I need to reconsider my gear and adapt it to my needs.
I love my 5D3 and i want to keep it. It is really a camera that i feel confident to use and i know i can thrust the results. My 7d2 went back to Canon with my sigma Lens, the results are better since. But it is still not very good when focusing beyond 10meters. 

Now i could buy the 100-400 version 2 and a converter. Or invest into a 400 DO.
Maybe that is the best option. It is light and i understand the IQ is very good.

Selling both cameras to buy the 1DX2....i don't want to travel with only one camera.

Vincent


----------



## Alex_M (Apr 7, 2016)

Vincent,

It sounds like the lens was not tuned properly for focus at infinity. My Sigma telefoto lens required a substantial focus tuning at the longer focus range but was very accurate once tuned. I am sure that Sigma will be happy to tune the lens for you free of charge in case if you are uncomfortable with tuning long telefoto lenses yourself.





Vincwat said:


> Hello,
> 
> ...My 7d2 went back to Canon with my sigma Lens, the results are better since. But it is still not very good when focusing beyond 10meters...
> 
> Vincent


----------



## Vincwat (Apr 7, 2016)

Here are a few images shot with the 5D3 and the Sigma 150-600s:

Lilac Breasted Roller: https://500px.com/photo/112281837/lilac-breasted-roller-by-vincent-andrews?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=6078768

Chamois: https://500px.com/photo/122597951/chamois-in-the-alps-by-vincent-andrews?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=6078768

Girafes: https://500px.com/photo/112161721/giraffe-sunset-by-vincent-andrews?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=6078768

I don't think there is one on my 500px page taken with the 7Dmk2.

Vincent


----------



## ksgal (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is what the Digital Picture has to say in test shots:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=963&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=978&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0

I think this pretty well confirms it may be the lens quality, and not the body, maybe renting one will tell?


----------



## j-nord (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes it's a common issue to have an IQ hit when using crop bodies on lower end FF glass. You are trying to extract more detail out of a smaller area of the lens thus any imperfections will get magnified. There doesn't seem to be nearly as much of a hit when using the 7Dii on the 100-400ii. I noticed the same issue when trying to pair the 7Dmki with a 70-300L


----------

